# Grösse von Bild verändern?



## vaporizer (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo
ich hätt da eine Frage
die Sache ist die, ich mache eine Fotogallerie,
zuerst sind die Fotos klein zu sehn,
wenn man eins anklickt wird es vergrössert,
nun gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten
erstens:
ich speichere das Bild in 2 verschiedene Grössen ab.
zweitens:
ich speichere das Bild nur in der grossen Grösse ab,
und auf der ersten Seite wo es klein angezeigt wird,
verkleinere ich das Bild per: <img width="xx" height="xx">

nun ist die Frage ob es Nachteile bringt das Bild im Tag zu verkleinern?
bezüglich Rechendauer und so.
ist es vielleicht besser den Speicherplatz zu investieren und beide grössen zu speichern.
Oder kann ich ohne weiteres die zweite Möglichkeit benützen?
Würde mich über Informationen darüber freuen.
Greetz from Vaporizer


----------



## mini_xs (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

finde es nicht zumutbar das Bild einfach im img Tag zu verkleinern. Es gib Nutzer mit kleiner Bandbreite, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Und der Aufwand zum verkleinern ist nicht groß.
Es hat einfach nicht jeder DSL, aber das vergisst man leicht wenn man an schnelles Internet gewöhnt ist (aus eigener Erfahrung).


Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Gumbo (14. Juli 2004)

Der Nachteil der zweiten Möglichkeit ist, dass die Bilder in der originalen Größe auch für die verkleinerte Version heruntergeladen werden müssen.

Im Klartext heißt das: Auch wenn man nur ein bestimmtes Bild in der Galerie sucht und in der Originalgröße betrachten möchte, werden zuerst alle Bilder in der Originalgröße für eine verkleinerte Ansicht angefordert und heruntergeladen.


----------



## Crowner (14. Juli 2004)

Ich denke es kommt sehr auf die Dateigrösse der Originaldateien an, wenn die "erträglich" ist(denke so bis ca. 100kb), könntest du gut das selbe Bild verwenden, wenn sie jedoch sehr gross ist würde ich die andere Methode verwenden (jedes bild einmal klein und einmal gross abspeichern).

Kommt auch noch drauf an, wer hauptsächlich die Besucher der Page sind, und ob die seite eigendlich sowieso eher für schnellere verbindungen aufgebaut ist.

MfG
Crowner

P.S. Nachteil wurde ja genannt aber ein Vorteil, der mir grad einfällt:
Wenn die Grossen Bilder (per html verkleinert)geladen wurden und dann vergrössert werden, dann werden sie sofort angezeigt und müssen nicht nochmal geladen werden. Dazu könntest du aber natürlich die grossen bilder auch im hintergrund vorausladen.


----------



## Coranor (14. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Crowner _
> *Ich denke es kommt sehr auf die Dateigrösse der Originaldateien an, wenn die "erträglich" ist(denke so bis ca. 100kb), könntest du gut das selbe Bild verwenden, wenn sie jedoch sehr gross ist würde ich die andere Methode verwenden (jedes bild einmal klein und einmal gross abspeichern).
> 
> Kommt auch noch drauf an, wer hauptsächlich die Besucher der Page sind, und ob die seite eigendlich sowieso eher für schnellere verbindungen aufgebaut ist.
> ...



Also mal zum ersten Teil: 
Es kommt nicht nur auf die Größe der Originaldatei an, sondern auch wieviele man von denen auf der Seite darstellen will. Und da dies öfters mehrere sind würde ich generell zu zwei verschiedenen Größen raten, soviel Webspace verbraucht eine kleinere Version nun auch nicht.
Das mit der Optimierung nur für schnellere Verbindungen halte ich persönlich nie für eine gute Idee, auch wenn ich hier Breitband habe. Noch gibt es genug Leute nur mit ISDN oder Modem, und auch solche werden wohl auf die Seite kommen. Aber daraus kann man auch so eine Endlosdiskussion wie wir bereits zu den Auflösungen hatten. 

Der Vorteil, den Du nennst ist logisch. Aber Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass nicht jeder sich alle Pics anschauen möchte und in diesem Fall trotzdem alle Pics geladen werden, die Seite also eigentlich unnötig viel Zeit braucht zum Laden.

Mein Rat daher an den Threadersteller, erstelle Thumbnails. Mit Hilfe von irfan view oder Photoshop ist dies heute ja auch kein Thema mehr und so viel Webspace benötigen die auch nicht.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (14. Juli 2004)

Nur noch mal der Vollständigkeit halber: Durch das Herunterskalieren der Bilder im Browser erzielt man (wenn man nicht zufällig die richtige Ratio erwischt) oft eine schlechtere Vorschauqualität.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre (wenn man nicht jedes Bild 2x hochladen will), die Vorschaubilder von einem PHP-Script generieren zu lassen.

Gruß


----------

